
Ask HN: How can users protect their personal data? - bswuft
In the wake of the Cambridge Analytica debacle, I&#x27;ve had several people I know ask me what they can do to protect their personal data and guard themselves against manipulation and &quot;psychographic warfare&quot;. I&#x27;ve worked, in the past, on similar projects using big data and marketing automation so I think I take a lot for granted as far as what other people may or may not know about how to protect themselves online. Surprisingly, many people don&#x27;t even know to check for https before entering credit card information!<p>I&#x27;m working on compiling a cheatsheet of tips to share with non-techy people when they ask me. There are obvious answers like &quot;don&#x27;t post personal information online&quot;, but I&#x27;m looking more for ways people can exist and operate reasonably within modern society while practicing good habits - something like &quot;use different email addresses for every account&quot; or something to that effect.<p>Curious to see what the ethos has to say!<p>Thanks!
======
auslegung
\- Use a password manager and create the most complex passwords you can.

\- Use a different username for each site (generated randomly by your password
manager).

\- For passwords you actually have to memorize, use 3-5 random words from
[http://randomwordgenerator.com](http://randomwordgenerator.com).

\- Use 2FA everywhere that allows it.

\- Change your passwords regularly (annually is probably good enough for most
people).

\- Use burner credit cards via [http://privacy.com](http://privacy.com) for
online payments.

\- Avoid Google as much as you can

------
troydavis
Use uBlock Origin or an equally-good content blocker on desktops. Use a mobile
content blocker like Purify.

Opt out of data retention and sharing basically anywhere where opting out is
possible. I made a public service to make this easier:
[https://simpleoptout.com/](https://simpleoptout.com/)

